# Wie benutzt man die Interrput Nummer 21?[NASM]



## TheComputaNerd (9. Februar 2011)

Also dort gibt es Befehle wie z.B.:Erstellen einer neuen Datei, ... aber wie genau benutzt man das? Ich verstehe vorallem dieses zwei Register mit Doppelpunkt verbinden nicht! Also hier: http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Interrupts_80x86/_INT_21/_Arbeit_mit_Dateien_(Handle)


----------



## BassBox (9. Februar 2011)

Das geht garnicht! Das ist ein Dos- Interrupt! Der interrupt ist ein Dosprogramm. Und unm aus deinen Fragen zu dateisystemen zu schließen willst du einfach dateien verwalten. Das geht leider so nicht! Du musst selber einen FAT-treiber entwickeln oder gleich ein eigenes Dateisystem nutzten. Das ist ein recht grße sache. ich selber schreibe gerade einen FAT-12 treiber. Das ist eine heiden Arbeit um die du nicht herum kommen wirst. Trotztdem noch viel vergnügen
LG
BassBox


----------

